# Need Reviews on Dual Stage CO2 Regulators



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm looking to set up a CO2 system for my planted 20g. I've been bouncing around the idea of either a 24 oz paintball tank or an actual 5 lb. cylinder. I thought I had made up my mind on a slightly pricey aquarium co2 regulator when I had been made aware of this end of tank dump thing that regulators can do when your co2 tank is almost empty. After doing loads more research I now see the difference in price jumps between regulators is because of single stage or dual stage. I've been doing nothing but browsing the last two days, soaking in everything I can about dual stage regulators and still feel so in the dark about brand names and pricing. I am unsure of what to do as I really can't drop $300 bucks on a regulator, even $200 is pushing it but I could probably do that, but what I really need are opinions on the few I've found that I might be able to work with.

I've found this one from *CO2 Art* - https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...gulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve-smc-valve
- It gets a lot of positive reviews and a lot of praise, but some say that it's not a true dual stage regulator and since they don't have any pictures of the back of it I can not tell. (Maybe it's why they don't show pics of the backside, also every youtube video on CO2 Art regs seem to be for the Advanced Prof Dual Reg, which is $200ish and is a true dual stage reg.)

I've also wondered about this one from *Aquaristik* - https://sraquaristik.com/product/dual-stage-co2-regulator/
- Absolutely no reviews on it, can't seem to find any who gives a review of it, so totally unsure if this one is any good at all or not. (Again I can not tell if it is an actual dual stage, but it looks small to me, smaller than a dual stage should look, especially since half the back of the reg is made up of the attachment to the cylinder.)

The last one on the list is the *Green Leaf Aquariums* - GLA Pro-1-SS CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums
- It's a very hefty price tag that I am unsure if I can really afford or not but I figured I might as well throw it in there to see what opinions surface on it. 

I've also looked into DIY - grab my own Dual Stage reg, a solenoid, and an Ideal needle valve, but after checking around ebay and seeing the prices on most name brands mentioned in aquarium DIY Co2 (Matheson, Victor, Concoa) I am unsure if this will really beat buying a premade reg. Also some of the regs require total attachment replacements and I don't think I have any of the resources to be able to, well, do whatever it is that needs to be done to remove old threads and screw in new ones. 

Now I've seen plenty of forums, posts, and reviews on the brand names Aquatek, Milwaukee, Azoo, Tunze, Dici, whatever, from what I can gather, they aren't the best (nor do most of them come in dual stage but the rather misleading dual GAUGE) and I really have no interest in these brands. (If you have one of these brands and it's worked well for you that's cool, count yourself lucky.)

As a side note I do see that *Green Leaf Aquariums *advertise that even their single stage regs do not cause end of tank dumps and a few of the *CO2 Art* single stage regs have a few answered questions on end of tank dumps not happening with theirs either. I'm really curious as to this holding true, then why would they sell dual stage regs?

Also, diaphragm blow outs, these worry me as well but I am unsure of how they happen, I imagine if you leave the 5 lb CO2 tank in the open position while trying to remove the regulator? Is this a problem with paintball tanks, as they do not have a valve before the regulator, like cylinders do.


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

Bump - Anyone have any advice at all, or could maybe show me what I do need for a DIY system?


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

AlanLe builds the best


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I keep meaning to post a quick little build thread for a DIY budget/dual stage setup. I'll try to get it posted Saturday. Nothing groundbreaking or new... just a quick parts list and build with cost being the biggest concern.


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks for the info, though I think I may go with the CO2 Art reg, if I put trust in the reviews and information provided, it seems like the best I can do with the amount of money I have, I'm also looking into some opinions on diffusers as well, I was thinking about going atomic but I've seen how it basically turns your tank into a champagne bottle interior, I've seen these lily glass diffusers though as well as a glass diffuser with a spiral inside that acts like a small ladder before the bubbles hit the ceramic disc, anyone use any of these before? I only have a HOB Aquaclear filter so I do not believe I can do a reactor.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Aqua Virtue said:


> Thanks for the info, though I think I may go with the CO2 Art reg, if I put trust in the reviews and information provided, it seems like the best I can do with the amount of money I have, I'm also looking into some opinions on diffusers as well, I was thinking about going atomic but I've seen how it basically turns your tank into a champagne bottle interior, I've seen these lily glass diffusers though as well as a glass diffuser with a spiral inside that acts like a small ladder before the bubbles hit the ceramic disc, anyone use any of these before? I only have a HOB Aquaclear filter so I do not believe I can do a reactor.


Are you running a canister filter? If so a Cerges or Rex Griggs reactor are perfect and will save co2 in the long run. 

As far as the regulator goes i can only speak from what I've read on here regarding 2 of the 3 you've listed. I built my own reg and am in the process of buying parts for my second build. Reputation wise the GLA is the way to go, the warranty alone IMO is worth the additional money. Ive heard many mixed reviews regarding the CO2 art regs but never a bad one about the GLA regs.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

I purchased my regulator from CO2Art, this one to be exact. I'm trusting that it is an actual dual-stage regulator as I am not knowledgeable enough to tell myself. There are numerous threads on this forum and elsewhere debating it, but I'll just leave these three: 1, 2, and 3. They explicitly mention the 'Professional' somewhere in those, not the 'Advance Professional'.

For diffusers, without a canister and something in-line, your best bet will be one of those bazooka style diffusers. Yeah, you might get the fizzy look in your tank, but from my research, they are quite a bit better than any of those glass/spiral diffusers. 

My regulator just arrived in the mail yesterday, so I haven't gotten to hook it up yet. Everything looks to be in good order though. CO2Art has been very prompt in answering any questions I had too, so I think they are a safe bet.


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

fusedpro said:


> I purchased my regulator from CO2Art, this one to be exact. I'm trusting that it is an actual dual-stage regulator as I am not knowledgeable enough to tell myself. There are numerous threads on this forum and elsewhere debating it, but I'll just leave these three: 1, 2, and 3. They explicitly mention the 'Professional' somewhere in those, not the 'Advance Professional'.
> 
> For diffusers, without a canister and something in-line, your best bet will be one of those bazooka style diffusers. Yeah, you might get the fizzy look in your tank, but from my research, they are quite a bit better than any of those glass/spiral diffusers.
> 
> My regulator just arrived in the mail yesterday, so I haven't gotten to hook it up yet. Everything looks to be in good order though. CO2Art has been very prompt in answering any questions I had too, so I think they are a safe bet.


Generally dual stage are much larger than single stage as they are more like two single stages put together to make a single unit that deals with pressure a lot better.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Smith Series 30 Two Stage Nitrogen/Helium/Inert Regulator - 35-50-580
Cheapest new 2 stage. Need to still swap the CGA..


----------



## redavalanche (Dec 7, 2014)

GLA would be my choice. But since money enters into the equation I chose the CO2 Art "dual stage" myself. Been running for about 3 weeks. Got the SMC needle valve, small Bazooka diffuser and the Sodastream adapter. Since I probably am not allowed to mention the bad I won't mention the good either. But overall it seems to be working as it should.

Would like to throw this out there though... I have not seen an improvement in my plants yet. So if this purchase is your answer to plants not doing well that is what I thought too. Hopefully, you will get something and your plants will be lush and wonderful. :smile2:

The good news is CO2 Art has a red LED on its solenoid and does not charge an extra 20 for it. :laugh2:


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

fusedpro said:


> I purchased my regulator from CO2Art, this one to be exact. I'm trusting that it is an actual dual-stage regulator as I am not knowledgeable enough to tell myself. There are numerous threads on this forum and elsewhere debating it, but I'll just leave these three: 1, 2, and 3. They explicitly mention the 'Professional' somewhere in those, not the 'Advance Professional'.
> 
> For diffusers, without a canister and something in-line, your best bet will be one of those bazooka style diffusers. Yeah, you might get the fizzy look in your tank, but from my research, they are quite a bit better than any of those glass/spiral diffusers.
> 
> My regulator just arrived in the mail yesterday, so I haven't gotten to hook it up yet. Everything looks to be in good order though. CO2Art has been very prompt in answering any questions I had too, so I think they are a safe bet.





jeffkrol said:


> Smith Series 30 Two Stage Nitrogen/Helium/Inert Regulator - 35-50-580
> Cheapest new 2 stage. Need to still swap the CGA..


Where could I find a CGA, are there tutorials on how to properly install one?

The more I read into Co2 the more questions I seem to find popping up, I've read that if you use a paintball tank, since there is no valve on the tank itself, it is not advised to remove the regulator from the tank while it is still full, is this true because if it is the case then even with a dual stage regulator you'd have to let it run out before you can remove the regulator from the tank? Also, looking into adapters for paintball to regulator, there's this little blue adapter I keep seeing pop up, but a lot of people say it has a hole in it that sits awkwardly where the threads are and seems to leak out gas, I've seen it sold from a couple sellers on amazon, but seems to be the only paintball to reg adapter I can find. I'm kinda leaning towards just buying a 5lb CO2 tank from a local beer distributor, as you can purchase a tank, then swap them out for refilled ones at the same price as buying them, which the guy said was 18 bucks, but then I am worried about the history of the tank you get, not knowing how it was treated before, sometimes the valves can leak on the tanks themselves. Maybe I'm just worrying too much, but I understand that working with pressurized stuff is tricky in itself, and I don't want any exploding tanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Aqua Virtue said:


> Where could I find a CGA, are there tutorials on how to properly install one?
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards just buying a 5lb CO2 tank from a local beer distributor, as you can purchase a tank, then swap them out for refilled ones at the same price as buying them, which the guy said was 18 bucks, but then I am worried about the history of the tank you get, not knowing how it was treated before, sometimes the valves can leak on the tanks themselves. Maybe I'm just worrying too much, but I understand that working with pressurized stuff is tricky in itself, and I don't want any exploding tanks.


You should be able to find a CGA320 fitting online. Many beer stores will carry it. Welding shops will also likely carry it.

Regarding your CO2 cylinder selection, I would advise against a paintball cylinder and just get a 5 pound cylinder. It generally is more economical. 

You should not worry too much about the CO2 cylinder; as long as you screw on the regulator and fix it tightly, then the valve should not leak.

Additionally, cylinders are tested frequently to ensure that no catastrophic failure occurs under normal storage and usage conditions.


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, seeing as I'm having a hard time putting my faith into CO2 Art, having done as much research as I could on it, I've heard that the dual stage is a dual stage but it is a piston based dual stage, I think I might just have to drop the extra money on the GLA dual stage, I've seen above and beyond praise towards both their products and customer service and I really want to trust this kind of product as I don't want to have to worry about drifting needles, end of tank dumps, and stuck solenoids.


----------



## Newtoplants (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll put myself down as someone not likely to recommend CO2 Art. I have had their single stage regulator for close to 2 months and already have a pretty serious issue.

When you read the instructions for the regulator it advises you to ensure that the solenoid is powered on and that the needle valves are open when you first open the tank as the sudden increase in pressure can damage the gauge. I was surprised to read this having set up several beer gas systems with gauges and had never heard the same advice so right away I was suspicious of the components build quality. Regardless even with following their instructions and having my needle valve open all the way (Though honestly I can't imagine this has much of an effect on the pressure change within the gauge) it only took 3 times disconnecting/reconnecting the tank for the high pressure gauge to develop an audible leak that drains my full 5 pound tank in 2-3 days. When I contacted customer service they already knew it was going to be a leaking gauge and offered to send me a replacement. Pretty disappointing as it seems they know there is an issue with the gauges but still sell them. 

Customer service was very quick to respond and was helpful however it has been 9 days (and 2 full $30 5lb CO2 refills, I stopped bothering after the 2nd tank and will just let algae do its thing) and I still don't have a replacement part, though granted i live on the other side of the planet from them and they cannot control customs it still seems to be a hassle to get anything from them if you live in North America.

All in all the regulator feels and looks nice, and the price was right, but a catastrophically leaky gauge and $60 worth of wasted CO2 later I feel like the money would have been better spent at GLA.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Aqua Virtue said:


> Well, seeing as I'm having a hard time putting my faith into CO2 Art, having done as much research as I could on it, I've heard that the dual stage is a dual stage but it is a piston based dual stage, I think I might just have to drop the extra money on the GLA dual stage, I've seen above and beyond praise towards both their products and customer service and I really want to trust this kind of product as I don't want to have to worry about drifting needles, end of tank dumps, and stuck solenoids.


Well if you are the DIY kind you can easily piece together a system equal or better than for the GLA..Even starting w/ that new Smith 2 stage..
Reg/CGA say $200
Tank here:
https://beveragelements.com/beverag...ylinders/5-lb-co2-cylinder-steel-recertified/
So lets just put this at $250...Rest will bring you to $300...and depending on luck/skill better than retail...

someones attempting a 2 stage eek bay for $100 or less. Actually getting close.. but probably won't "quite" make it..
Got a 2 stage W/ CGA320 attached for like $31.. fairly rare actually.. O2, Nitrogen,Argon,Acetylene (too low of psi out) are the most common.


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

I just realized that even the $300 regulator under the Pro SS series from GLA also seems to be a single stage, the only one they have listed as a two stage is the $600 one, I was fine in purchasing the $300 but that was when I thought that it was a two stage, there's no way I can spend $600. Also the only actual two stage from CO2 Art seems to have been discontinued in favor of that new regulator that they call a dual stage. I might just have to go with a DIY reg honestly as I am not sure where to turn to anymore.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Build your own, you'll most likely end up with a better reg.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure what is up w/ CO2 Art . They HAD a decent 2 stage regulator for a FAIR price but now just carry that pos (personal opinion) blue handled one..
"sigh"..
https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve


I gave you a price list for easy to obtain parts and if you keep everything 1/4npt it is fairly easy..

won't be state of the art w/ the Fabco but certainly fully functional..
Really don't suggest a used reg since it just creates more uncertainty in the build..though to be honest you could burn through a few bad ones b4 you actually lose money..  
changing the CGA is the most nerve wracking part because they are put on tight but plenty here who have done it and can walk you through a few steps...


----------



## msujohn (Sep 7, 2016)

fusedpro said:


> I purchased my regulator from CO2Art, this one to be exact. I'm trusting that it is an actual dual-stage regulator as I am not knowledgeable enough to tell myself. There are numerous threads on this forum and elsewhere debating it, but I'll just leave these three: 1, 2, and 3. They explicitly mention the 'Professional' somewhere in those, not the 'Advance Professional'.
> 
> For diffusers, without a canister and something in-line, your best bet will be one of those bazooka style diffusers. Yeah, you might get the fizzy look in your tank, but from my research, they are quite a bit better than any of those glass/spiral diffusers.
> 
> My regulator just arrived in the mail yesterday, so I haven't gotten to hook it up yet. Everything looks to be in good order though. CO2Art has been very prompt in answering any questions I had too, so I think they are a safe bet.



Any update on how this is working for you? How long did delivery take?


----------



## milingmiles (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a similar interest to set up a CO2 system to grow more advanced foreground plants. I found that 2-stage regulators are more expensive, but superior to 1-stage regulators, especially in regard to end-of-tank dump that often happens with 1-stage. I am interested in commercially available regulators rather than DIY. GLA is too expensive for me, while the popular CO2 Art and AquaTek have mixed reviews.

Have you considered the 2-stage UP Regulators with adjustable valve, selling for $120 on Amazon? The price is reasonable and the reviews are good. I'd like to hear other UP users' experiences. For example, how is adjustability and stability of CO2 flow? How durable is this regulator?


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

msujohn said:


> Any update on how this is working for you? How long did delivery take?


Just set it up ~2 days ago after having it sit and do nothing for a while. My intentions were to use it for another tank and not use CO² for my current nano/shrimp tank. Well, as usual, plans changed and I opted for an Aquatek Mini paintball setup. Definitely had a leak somewhere as that emptied a full 24oz tank in 10 minutes. Instead of trying to fix it, I just returned it and am using the CO2Art setup as I probably won't be setting up the other tank for a looong time. 

Anyways, shipping from the UK was about 2 weeks on the slowest/free option. Fine with me as I was in no rush. Hooking it up was extremely easy and went without a hitch. No leaks or anything, so no complaints and I am a happy customer.


----------

